# Black/gray Tanks?



## Cornbread375 (Aug 11, 2009)

I have one quick (newbie) question!

I know where/what the gray and black dump valves are and there function. (I think! LOL)

What does the T-handle (attached to the long metal rod) actually open? When should I open this valve during dumping?

Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There should be two "T" handles.

One will open the valve to the "Black Tank" (sewer water) and the other will open the "Gray Tank" (shower water / sink water)

You should always open the Black tank first...let it drain...close the valve and they open the Gray tank. This will rinse the pipe (on the Outback) and rinse your hose with clean (er..well, cleaner than sewer water) water.

Let us know if you have more questions.


----------



## Cornbread375 (Aug 11, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> There should be two "T" handles.
> 
> One will open the valve to the "Black Tank" (sewer water) and the other will open the "Gray Tank" (shower water / sink water)
> 
> ...


Thanks......

I should have added a little more info.....I have three T handles.... 1 black...1 gray.. and then the one connected to the long metal rod that runs up underneath the Outback.

What does the metal rod connect to underneath the TT??


----------



## PCMODad (Jun 15, 2009)

Cornbread375 said:


> There should be two "T" handles.
> 
> One will open the valve to the "Black Tank" (sewer water) and the other will open the "Gray Tank" (shower water / sink water)
> 
> ...


Thanks......

I should have added a little more info.....I have three T handles.... 1 black...1 gray.. and then the one connected to the long metal rod that runs up underneath the Outback.

What does the metal rod connect to underneath the TT??
[/quote]

If it's like our 321FRL, you have two gray water tanks. One is from the kitchen sink, the other is from the shower & bathroom sink. On ours, the long rod that runs up through the underbelly cover is to the galley/kitchen tank.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Which Outback to you have?

Some of the larger Outbacks have 2 Grey tanks (mine does) so that 3rd handle might be a second grey tank.


----------



## Cornbread375 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the info........I have a 30 QBHS....so I suppose I have two grey tanks.

Just wanted to make sure I was emptying the tanks in the correct order.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Black, grey and grey again. If it were me I would dump the kitchen grey then the shower grey. The kitchen grey can smell as bad as the black some times.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Black, grey and grey again. If it were me I would dump the kitchen grey then the shower grey. The kitchen grey can smell as bad as the black some times.


What he said. I open the Black Tank (poop tank) first and let it drain as much as possible. Then leaving it opened, I dump the Kitchen gray tank. Mine is located between the wheels. After it drain well I open the shower gray tank and allow everything to drain well. Often takes 15 - 20 minutes to fully drain everything. After I get home I'll hook up the drain hose again and attach my clear elbow with a valve on it and start flushing the black tank with my wand. I'll clean it until the water is running mostly clear, close the valve on the drain hose and allow the tank to fill most of the way, and then open the valve for a big whoosh. Every so often I'll us the hose to fill all the tanks, put some cleaner (sometimes a small amount of Bleach) in them and let them set over night and them redrain.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Not sure you want to leave the black tank valve open when dumping the grey. Your grey tanks could start smelling like the black.


----------

